# Flower Identification Please



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Swamp Daisy I believe, don't know if honey bees work it, kind of doubt it though.


----------



## JimmyA (Jul 22, 2013)

The honey bees are all over them, more so than the goldenrod!


----------



## JimmyA (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## JimmyA (Jul 22, 2013)

They seem to be slowly phasing out while the goldenrod is coming in.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Looks like Wingstem to me. On the stalk you might notice some 'fins' or 'wings', intstead of the stalk being tublar. If that makes sense. However, I am 99% certain that is wingstem.

Shane

http://www.ppws.vt.edu/scott/weed_id/veeal.htm


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

I agree with tsmullins. It appears to be Wingstem (Verbesina alternifolia). The Swamp Daisy or Swamp Sunflower (Helianthus angustifolius) flowers later in the season.


----------



## JimmyA (Jul 22, 2013)

The bees really go at it. I think for pollen. As it subsides, now they are on the goldenrod. I have a lot of both in my fields. They love both. Thank you for the identification.


----------

